# Pub near Crystal Palace CC



## SteveB123 (Jan 28, 2013)

We are staying at Crystal Palace CC site next week does anyone know of a nearby pub within walking distance so I can get away from the wife and kids for a couple of hours.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not very near. but along the road at the top of the park, or across the park near the station


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you that bad that the family need to send you away to the pub then. There are a couple up the top of the hill that are small pokey little places, no food as such etc.

cabby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

towards the station and shops there's a few. ie turn left out of Site (and out of Sight if you're slipping out quietly! :lol: )


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

There's Wesdtow House which appears in my Beer Guide. Walk down to the Bus Station and it's a bit further down on the opposite side of the road.
There's also a Wetherspoons not far away on Westow Street.

JohnW


----------

